
Show HN: Find out who removed your JS from their website - yosid
https://churnkit.com
======
yosid
We've been working on ChurnKit for the last few months as an internal tool, to
find out who has removed our javascript code from their website - to collect
their feedback.

We invest in acquiring new users, we try to make them signup and try our
product by adding a small JS code to their website. But then, 10 days later we
found out our code is no longer installed on their website.

Such a waste!

With this, we managed to recover several uninstalls + collect valuable
feedback since we started using it internally.

If your product or service involves adding a small snippet to a website to
make it work, I'd love to get your feedback on this.

------
CameronBanga
Would never try a service like this with no expectation of public pricing
after a beta. If I can't figure out what it will cost me, I wouldn't try it.

~~~
natanavra
Thanks for your feedback, we're currently evaluating a price model. With that
said, we are going to provide a free tier, as we believe in providing
value/benefit before asking for money.

